# Good dentist in cyprus?



## Nibs (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me a good and reliable dentist to go to in Cyprus?? Thx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Nibs said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone tell me a good and reliable dentist to go to in Cyprus?? Thx


Where abouts in Cyprus? Its no good anyone giving you a dentist in paphos if you are in Larnaca.


----------



## Nibs (Aug 20, 2009)

I am in Kyrenia but I am wiling to travel if i have to


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Nibs said:


> I am in Kyrenia but I am wiling to travel if i have to


We dont have many people from the North of the island posting but maybe someone who is Nicosia could recommend one. That would be the closest town for you in the South.
But surely there must be dentists in the North?


----------



## Nibs (Aug 20, 2009)

Unfortunately only been here a few weeks so don't know too much. Just want a recommendation for a good dentist if anyone can make 1, I'd really appreciate it.

Thx


----------

